# Johnson's Beach Surf Fishing



## tshot2 (Jul 31, 2008)

Does anyone have any recent updates on the surf fishing from Johnson's Beach? I've been out a couple times in the last week but the only thing we've seen is a few small sharks. Any tips, ideas or guidence?


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Just what you saw me pull out of pickens last weekend. Same waterline a few miles apart.


----------



## tshot2 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Johnson's Beach Update*

Hit the beach yesterday about 5:30 in the morning. Rigged up some live Sand Fleas hoping for a few Pompano but no hits. Switched over to Shrimp and got 3 Bluefish in the 14"-15" range. Also got 2 Whiting, 2 Ramora, 5 Catfish and 6 Sharks. We saw schools of Blues but couldn't many to bite.


----------



## tshot2 (Jul 31, 2008)

Went out around 6:30 pm Saturday evening and threw some spoons for a awhile, we got 4 nice Spanish Mackerel.


----------

